# Fixed Sigmoid Colon



## plynn (Aug 16, 2012)

Colonoscopy;

*primary impression listed*: Fixed Sigmoid Colon

*documentation within report*: The sigmoid colon was fixed and very difficult to traverse; however, after multiple attempts with pressure and repositioning of the patient, we were successful.

Any suggestions on ICD9 code for "Fixed Colon"

I know that 560.2 is used for Knotting, Strangulation, Torsion & Twist
Just not sure what to do with "fixed"

Thanks so much


----------



## pamsbill (Aug 20, 2012)

plynn said:


> Colonoscopy;
> 
> *primary impression listed*: Fixed Sigmoid Colon
> 
> ...



In my opinion, I would not use it because it is an anatomical description and it is not a reason to do the procedure, nor a result of the procedure (as in a polypectomy or biopsy.)  If you had to use _something_, I would choose 560.9 because it describes a stricture, stenosis, or an occlusion and is an ill-defined code (since it ends in .9) although we are all taught not to aim for "close" but rather to aim for "exact."

I would suspect there are other diagnoses which prompted the procedure which is what I would use.

PM


----------

